# lookin' for a payin' gig...



## beaver1 (May 2, 2008)

hello everyone…i have just finished a solid year of a cabinetmaking course, quite a shock going back to school after being out for 27 years or so…anyway, i live in hamilton, ontario, and am wondering if there might be any cabinet/woodworker/furniture makers out there who might be interested in taking on one good man. i am not really interested in a factory-like setting and would really like to work in a small shop where the work would be far more diverse…there are plenty of cabinet shops around hamilton, but most are of the larger variety, and the work is the same day in and day out. just puttin' out a feeler, thanks for the time everyone!

jw wilson


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope you find the job you're looking for! Congratulations on taking the chance and following your dreams!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

well you can get to know the owners of all the shops and be available to
handle overflow and installations. I know maybe you just want a JOB - but
you can start freelancing right away, especially since you've been to school.

If you learned CNC programming there is a big demand for that too.

Most small shops seem to be scaling back these days so it's not such a good time
to get into the "art" end of it I think.

The easiest woodworking work to get is the least-fun, repairing fascia board and
so on - things where if people don't get it done their house is going to get
ruined.

I've talked to guys who say the easy money in cabinetry is in doing installations
these days. You might find out who does the installs for all the local big
box stores and call them up and offer your services.


----------

